# Need a TOUGH mp3 player



## Atomic_gerbil (Nov 11, 2007)

I have broken so many, and nows the time to get one, so I ask you guys, whats the TOUGHEST mp3 player you have ever owned? Pref under 200$


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok, it wasn't under $200 when I bought it, but my iPod video 60Gb is pretty damn tough. Consider that thing has been dropped to the solid ground for god knows how many times, and it still works fine without problem!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 12, 2007)

Get a case  I have an acrylic case on my Zune that makes it pretty damn durable.


----------



## Leon (Nov 12, 2007)

i have a 2gig RCA "sport" player, which ran me $80 at Meijer. it's pretty tough.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 12, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Get a case  I have an acrylic case on my Zune that makes it pretty damn durable.



+1 I have an old 30GB iPod Photo (yes, the one with the HARD DRIVE, pre-flash memory!) that is still up and running thanks to the acrylic + rubber case I bought for it. It's a great way to protect your purchase and I think it was only like $20 for the case.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 12, 2007)

As fate would have it, I'm selling my 30GB Creative Zen mp3 player on eBay as we speak (I have an ipod nano now). Had it for years, withstood many drops and things. I just wanted something newer and smaller.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 12, 2007)

Indeed. Cases are worthwhile. My ipod is encased in an aluminum, internally padded case.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 12, 2007)

A flash based player will be better than a hard drive one. No more moving parts to die or wear out!

So If you are looking for sturdiness, then I'd say go for one with that.


----------



## Michael (Nov 12, 2007)

My old SanDisk Sansa 2GB was pretty good. I still have it, but I think the battery is stuffed because it reboots whenever I try to play a song or change a setting. If I take it out and put it back in it'll work for a minute or so and then stuff up again. But up until it started doing that it was great. I should buy a new battery for it.


----------



## Carrion (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a 256mb Sony  It's tough as nails, mainly because there isn't much to it.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 12, 2007)

My old iPod Mini 4gb is tough man - its made out of metal and not that plastic stuff of the newer iPod. Plus with linux running on it - I can play almost any format audio. Gonna try to put in a 8gb soon - hope it works.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> +1 I have an old 30GB iPod Photo (yes, the one with the HARD DRIVE, pre-flash memory!) that is still up and running thanks to the acrylic + rubber case I bought for it. It's a great way to protect your purchase and I think it was only like $20 for the case.



I still have my 5th gen iPod with Video from a year ago and its not crashed once, still in immaculate condition with the case. My old 4th Gen Click Wheel lasted 2.5 years, and the only reason it stopped working was because my stepfather threw it at me one day.


----------

